# MIT Fall 2010 - November 13



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 12, 2010)

It's the fourth competition at MIT!

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MITFall2010

Same venue as MIT Spring 2010, Lobdell Dining Room.

We're holding 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 2x2, OH, BLD, magics, megaminx, and clock. See you all then!

-The MIT Rubik's Cube Club


----------



## incessantcheese (Aug 12, 2010)

5x5, too? O_O


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 12, 2010)

why a comp a week away from princeton


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 12, 2010)

We booked the venue in December, it was the only day we could get. Hopefully not too many people have to choose between the two.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 12, 2010)

Woah too much to handle.. I love it! Long Island then a long break then 2 competitions in a row. Yay Northeast!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 12, 2010)

Mm, I think I'll try making this one, as long as there aren't any exams the week prior/after.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 12, 2010)

AHHH i dont kow which one to chose


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> AHHH i dont kow which one to chose



cut your body in half and go to both at the same time.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > AHHH i dont kow which one to chose
> ...



That would be difficult...because they're not at the same time 

At least you'd get good at OH solving.


----------



## Micael (Aug 12, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> We're holding 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 2x2, OH, *BLD*, magics, megaminx, and clock. See you all then!



Does it mean only 3x3x3bld?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry, yes, that's the only blindfold event we're planning on for this competition.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 12, 2010)

****in college applications. And Minds Matter will NEVER let me miss two weeks in a row. blargh


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 12, 2010)

hmm, i could do this.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 12, 2010)

Might be able to make it here.


----------



## incessantcheese (Aug 12, 2010)

your fees description is a little confusing, btw.

if you pay at the door, is it 15 dollars on top of the registration fee, or is it a 15 dollar registration fee? is there a fee for registering the individual events? if we're pre-registered, we still pay at the door, right?


----------



## Elliot (Aug 12, 2010)

I just pre-registered


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 12, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> your fees description is a little confusing, btw.
> 
> if you pay at the door, is it 15 dollars on top of the registration fee, or is it a 15 dollar registration fee? is there a fee for registering the individual events? if we're pre-registered, we still pay at the door, right?



OK, I'll rewrite it.

Everyone pays at the door.

If you don't pre-register, it's $15.
If you pre-register, it's $5. Unless you pre-register late.


----------



## macky (Aug 12, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > bluecloe45 said:
> ...



Or feet. Wait, let's never talk about that.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 12, 2010)

Tim, why is Lobdell so farrrrrr?


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 12, 2010)

Princeton is a closer drive for me by about an hour, so i'll probably just end up going to princeton.


----------



## MiloD (Aug 12, 2010)

sweet, I'll bring some friends.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 12, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> Princeton is a closer drive for me by about an hour, so i'll probably just end up going to princeton.



Can't you go to both?


----------



## Bob (Aug 12, 2010)

Tim I'll try to come to this one.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 13, 2010)

Tim: Site header / link is wrong. :/
http://mit.edu/cubeclub/#/compete



> MIT Spring 2010 Competition
> 
> The MIT Fall 2010 Competition will be held on November 13, 2010 in Lobdell Dining Room in the Stratton Student Center at MIT.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 16, 2010)

By any chance, is anybody going through or leaving around Emmaus or Allentown, Pennsylvania?


----------



## Kian (Sep 1, 2010)

I demand entrance music.


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't wait, my first time competing in megaminx


----------



## will6680 (Oct 19, 2010)

gonna be ther!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 20, 2010)

1. Is there a cheap fee for each individual event that we enter (in addition to registration fee)?
2. What is the mechanism for changing which preregistered events we wish to enter?
3. If I pre-register only for 3x3 BLD and that event begins in the afternoon, can I sleep late (as I am accustomed) and checkin an hour before the event begins?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 20, 2010)

1. We're just charging a flat fee.
2. Email [email protected]. Or just post here, I'll probably see it.
3. Yeah, that's fine.


----------



## skza34 (Oct 26, 2010)

I will be bring the void giga and peta
Also a few other custom puzzles 
See you all there


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 27, 2010)

skza34 said:


> I will be bring the void giga and peta
> Also a few other custom puzzles
> See you all there


 
What's your name? I want to try those puzzles out.


----------



## skza34 (Oct 27, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> What's your name? I want to try those puzzles out.


 
My name is Sky but I go by cooldayr on youtube check them out


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 27, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> I can't wait, my first time competing in megaminx


 
nice, i love minx. im going hopefully i can win the event i love ur store btw.


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 27, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> We booked the venue in December, it was the only day we could get. Hopefully not too many people have to choose between the two.


 
i chose MIT because i love boston plus it has a better event selection (imho)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 12, 2010)

It's tomorrow!

Live results are at http://cubeclub.scripts.mit.edu/


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 13, 2010)

Rowe Hessler 9.39 NAR avg.



Rowe said:


> 9.00, (8.55), 8.61, 10.56, (11.xx)
> such a sick start
> all nl


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 13, 2010)

Rowe Hessler 6.94 3x3 single


----------



## nccube (Nov 13, 2010)

Non lucky?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 13, 2010)

WR....oh wait.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Rowe Hessler 6.94 3x3 single


 
WOAH
Tim posted it; it must be true.
CONGRATZ!

Edit:
If this is actually true, I'm really sorry, Rowe, for this terrible timing. :/
c'mon, give him WR for at least an hour.


----------



## XXGeneration (Nov 13, 2010)

That just got stolen. Nice though


----------



## Toad (Nov 13, 2010)

Rowe <3


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 13, 2010)

I scrambled the cube


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 13, 2010)

VIDEO?


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 13, 2010)

omgwtfwow

It doesnt get broken for 2 years then gets broken 3 times in a day!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

Rowe just called me.
It's good.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

http://cubeclub.scripts.mit.edu/index.php#2


----------



## Meep (Nov 13, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Rowe just called me.
> It's good.


 
Couldn't you've just checked the live results? >_>


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

Meep said:


> Couldn't you've just checked the live results? >_>


 wasn't on the live results yet, bro.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 13, 2010)

Is there a vid?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

Of course there's a video.
Rowe said there is at least 3.


----------



## Meep (Nov 13, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> wasn't on the live results yet, bro.


 
It was before he called you


----------



## JackJ (Nov 13, 2010)

WTF 3x3 singles this weekend.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

16.88 OH average.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 13, 2010)

Rowe is on a rowl - 15.97 OH avg in finals!


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 13, 2010)

JJ 12.97 OH single O_O_O


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 13, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> JJ 12.97 OH single O_O_O


 
orly


----------



## Meep (Nov 14, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> JJ 12.97 OH single O_O_O


 
Duh JJ WR


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 14, 2010)

My 12.97:

B' R2 F L2 D2 B2 U' B' U B' D L2 R U F' D' R2 D

y U R y' R2
U' R' U R U' R' U' R
y' R' U R
r' F r
U R' F R F'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
R perm


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 14, 2010)

JJ so pro :3


----------



## Kian (Nov 14, 2010)

Probably the most fun I've had at/immediately before and after a competition. I really enjoyed hanging out with our usual crowd with the delightful addition of Jeremy and a cameo by Ian. The competition was run extremely well, as Tim always manages to pull off. I can't wait for the next MIT competition! 

Also, I would be remiss if I didn't mention how fantastic it was to watch Rowe's 3x3 solves yesterday. He was on a level the likes of which I've never seen from anyone in person at a competition.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 14, 2010)

Results are posted. There shouldn't be any mistakes, but let me know if you find any.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 14, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Results are posted. There shouldn't be any mistakes, but let me know if you find any.


 
Last thing I see on the homepage after a quick ctrl+f5 is Princeton Open 2010, after Melbourne.
Nonetheless, the results are working.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 15, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Last thing I see on the homepage after a quick ctrl+f5 is Princeton Open 2010, after Melbourne.
> Nonetheless, the results are working.


 
Whoops, fixed.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 18, 2010)

*Please send me MIT videos*

Hey guys I just wanted to know if anyone caught any more footage of my 3x3 solves at MIT. I really want to get videos for my NAR average, 9.39. If you have any please just email them to me, [email protected]. Thanks.


----------

